
Show HN: Boethius, smart flashcards for the classical liberal arts - virissimo
https://www.boethi.us/
======
virissimo
Boethius ([https://www.boethi.us/](https://www.boethi.us/)) is an app I made
for my 7yo son to supplement his homeschooling curriculum. It involves
completed "daily workouts" of exercises drawn from the seven classical liberal
arts (grammar, arithmetic, astronomy, etc...).

The "Try Random Exercise" button lets you see immediately what it's like to
use, but signing up is required to get most of the benefits, such as:

* A logical ordering of exercises (learn how to recognize nouns before learning about pronouns, learn what an argument is before learning the difference between validity and soundness, etc...),

* Spaced repetition (you review those you are struggling with most, but those you ace are brought up less frequently over time)

* Configuring your experience (select the number of exercises you need to complete each day for your "daily workout", whether to play audio by default or not, etc..)

* Creating any number of child accounts so you can keep tabs on your kids' progress over time

AMA

~~~
schoen
Fun!

I had a hard with with "collections of nouns are called" (even though what I
know what declensions are) because of a lack of context -- I answered "noun
classes"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noun_class](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noun_class)

because that is another kind of collection of nouns that has something
important in common grammatically. :-)

I might suggest "collections of nouns that use the same endings" or
"collections of nouns that use the same inflections" or something, in order to
be less ambiguous.

Tibi gratulor et filio tuo fortunam bonam exopto.

~~~
virissimo
schoen, thanks for giving it a shot!

You are absolutely right about the declension exercises: they are ambiguous.
I'll add more context to the statement when I get back to my workstation.

Gratias tibi!

~~~
virissimo
Fixed!

